# The Faces Behind the IDs



## pjk (Mar 16, 2006)

This a thread made to show a little but about every member. If you can reply here with information about you, in some format like this:
*-Name
-Picture (if you have one)
-Age
-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.
-Occupation
-Other Cool Information About You*

This way we will all get to know eachother better.


----------



## Scott (Mar 17, 2006)

*Name:* Scott Bedard

*Pictures:* None

*Videos:* 2x2 - 3x3 - Magic - Master Magic - Skewb - Cup Stacking (bad).

*Age:* 15 (Born: 14/9/90)

*Backround:* My friend taught me a beginners method, and then after World Cube 2005 I got very serious about it.

*Occupation:* Part time ref for youth hockey.

*Other:* Skateboarding & Hockey


----------



## dougreed (Mar 19, 2006)

*Name:* Douglas Raye Reed
*Picture:* See the Facebook link below.
*Age:* 18
*Background:* Learned to solve the F2L LBL during band class my Junior year of HS. I was inspired to learn the LL after meeting Jason Hildebrande by chance. Overall, I've been cubing for about 2 years, currently averaging in the 16-17s range.
*Occupation:* Student at the University of Texas at Austin.
*Other:* If you're a college or HS student in the US, add me on Facebook.


----------



## MrMikey83 (Mar 19, 2006)

-Name: Mike Steinbach
-Age: 23
-Background of cubing: A couple months of 'interrest' but I'm not good at it yet.
-Occupation: K-Mart for 4 years after high school. The store closed and I am taking a break and am on my lats semster of college.
-Other Cool info:

Hi, my name is Mike and I'm from Carbondale, IL.
PJK invited me to this forum. I had been a member of a yahoo cube group several months ago but classes, work, and other projects got in the way. Currently, I can work my way to two layers with the edges oriented correctly, but to get the last layer, I still need assistance as I have not memorized the algorythms.
I'm not looking to do competitions, but I would still like to be able to solve in a reasonable amount of time. I'm hoping this website will respark my interrest and help me learn more.
~Mike


----------



## Richard (Mar 19, 2006)

-Name: Richard Meyer
-Picture: N/A
-Age: 16
-Background of cubing: Been going for around 2-3 serious weeks now, still working on the algorithms for the fridrich method. Best time 43.72 sec, Avg in the middle 50's
-Occupation: High School Student (junior)
-Other Cool Information About You: I start on varsity in both football and baseball. Football as a wide reciever, made it to the semi's this year and will have a VERY good chance to win state next year. In baseball i start in centerfield and bat number two in the lineup. We struggle in baseball though...


----------



## Joël (Mar 19, 2006)

*Name:* Jo?l van Noort

*Location:* Leiden, the Netherlands.

*Picture (if you have one):* Many pictures can be found here

*Age:* 21 years old.

*Background of cubing:* I started cubing about 2 years and 4 months ago. I focus on 3x3 speedcubing, allthough I also like to train myself with different puzzle every once in a while. I have recently also been practicing BLD cubing, 5x5, and megaminx.

*Occupation:* I am a student. But I am also in the proces of becomming a taxi-driver! Have to learn some theory and do examns for that first, though.

*Other Cool Information About You:* My site


----------



## pjk (Mar 19, 2006)

*Name:* Patrick Kelly
*Location:* Colorado, USA
*Picture (if you have one):* -
*Age:* 19
*Background of cubing:* Started cubing in early February of 2006. Currently (6 April, 2008) I average high 15/low 16 seconds using Fridrich.
*Occupation:* I am student right now at the Colorado School of Mines, majoring in Electrical Engineering with a minor in computer science.
*Other Cool Information About You: * I have been into graphics/web design for many years. I have been dealing sports cards throughout the net for many years as well. Please check out my webpage http://www.pjkcubed.com . I am a big fan of hockey, baseball, and football. Go Avalanche!


----------



## pjk (Mar 24, 2006)

Where is everyones pics?


----------



## Smoid (Mar 26, 2006)

Name: Mike Roberts

Picture: Only OLD ones so Blah!

Age: 14 turning 15 in June

Location: Kamloops (well Whitecroft near Sun Peaks, But noone knows about that and Kamloops is the town i am next to)

Background of cubing: I originally solved a mini rubiks cube (from one of those insert a dollar things) a long time ago from a book my dad has from the 80's. I never actually memorized how to do it and that cube sucked. I then got a good cube on Christmas and got serius about 2 weeks after that. I am now around 40-45 seconds. My PB being 28.xx seconds. I know PLL and hope to someday learn OLL, BLD,and OH (under 60). Also, I WANT A 2X2! it should have been here over a month ago! But NOOOO. 

Occupation: Student in High School and I work as a busser at Sun Peaks Resort.

Other: Goto idaho open in july!  I should be there. And if you live in Kamloops, Contact me!


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Mar 27, 2006)

Zarqa Malik
-My myspace
-14 gonna be 15 on June 28th.
-I learned from a friend of mine last year..the method was awful..I first solved a cube on the last day of school last year(May 26..I think). I didn't become serious until this January and I hope to get the Fridrich method down by my 1yr. cubing anniversery
-HS(Freshman)
-I am in Debate and every other club that there is in my school....


----------



## AbelBrata (Mar 27, 2006)

*Name:* Abel Brata







*Age:* 23

*Location:* Jakarta, Indonesia

*Background of cubing:*
Since June 2004.
First time was using Beginner's LBL method (Cross, FL, ML, COLL, EOLL, CPLL, EPLL).
Then memorize all OLL, after that PLL...and at about the same time learning F2L 
Currently using Fridrich's (Cross+F2L+OLL+PLL).
Fastest time to solve a Rubik's Cube (non-lucky) is 16.55, AVG 23.02.
Current goal is... sub-20!

*Occupation:* Computer Programmer

Besides speedcubing, I also like to draw... especially pencil drawing.
Check out my homepage and don't forget to drop a line on my guestbook 
http://abel-ls.8k.com


----------



## BashTheFash (Mar 27, 2006)

*-Name:* Clayne Hawley
*-Picture:* check out my Myspace.
*-Age:* 16
*-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.*: since late 8th til now (10th). off and on, after the first six months or so, I started going in spurts, I have actually stopped for a long while until now, and I hope to pick up again and finish those PLLs...pb is like 27 or 22 or something I'll have to check...plan on finishing Pll's and learning OLL's and being sub-20. that'll be the day...
*-Occupation*getting a job REAL soon, I promise...
*-Other Cool Information About You*Love for punk rock and DIY. If anyone wants to talk to me on the subject whether it be music, lifestyle, politics(not if I don't have to, though), etc. then go ahead, I know my stuff. Play bass guitar in a local band called the Corrosive. I can't think of anything else besides the OCCASIONAL video game. mmm, yes.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 30, 2006)

-Name: Andrew Kang
-Picture: Don't have one. But a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzpRqg6gIto
-Age: 10/11/1989. Currently 16.
-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc: Started cubing on 10/01/2005. Currently ranked 8th (single solve) and 11th (avg) on speedcubing.com. PB: 3x3: 11.55 3x3avg: 17.57
-Goals: Hold a world record in the 3x3 speedsolve section. 
-Occupation: Student
-Other Cool Information About You: I play the cello. I like to play stepmania (currently can do 14 step songs and above). I like to Aim/Yahoo messanger (Krnballerzzz).


----------



## burntbizzkit (Mar 31, 2006)

*Name:* Chris Hunt
*Birthday:* 10-26-1984
*Occupation:* Student / Photographer
*Website:* http://www.strangepuzzle.com

*Cubing Experience:* 
I got my first cube on December 25, 2003. I began with a simple corners first method and got my average to just under a minute. About 4 months after I got the cube, I moved to Fridrich and had the entire method memorized and my first sub-20 average by August, 2005. I know it took me a while, but I took my time  ! I cube a few times each day with my average around 17-18 seconds.

*Other Info:*
I love photography and spend more time with that than cubing


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 10, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Birthday: 8/25/81
Occupation: Manager
Website: www.idahocubers.com


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 14, 2006)

Name: Harris Chan

Age:13 turning 14 in July

Background of cubing: I started around Halloween of last year (2005), but didn't discover the speedcubing method until around a couple of weeks/month later. I still have to finish getting all those OLL into my brain (I'm too lazy to!), and practise my cross+first pair. I sub 20 in 91 days (the avg was for the Sunday Contest). My best avg is 13.55, but I'm getting around 14-16, or even 17 on a bad day (like now...). Somehow my cubes are worst after I bring it to school reguarly...MUST ADJUST THE TENSION ON THE CENTER PIECE! anyway, my goal is to not freak out when in competition and cubing under pressure...and get a decent avg on video. 

Occupation: I guess you people called it "Junior High School" (8th grade)


----------



## deKeijzer (Jun 19, 2006)

Name: Erwin de Keijzer
Age: 17
picture...
Been cubing for about a month now, and starting to average under 1.5 minutes which I`m proud of 
My ultimate goal is to go sub-20 (2 month school break coming up..)
Biggest accomplishment so far: a 58.00 second solve
Second biggest accomplishment: I made a webpage that translates moves into pictures!
R' L F' B U' D


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 4, 2006)

-Name: Lance Bui
-Age: 15
-I started cubing last november and have been cubing ever since. I cube mostly in class where its most quiet and became the center of attention in no time. I aimed sub-1min before the end of the school year and ended with a personal record of 25.48 sec. I'm now practicing 4x4 and learning OLL algs to reach sub-20 before the next school year starts.
-Ever since reaching sub-1min with the rubiks cube ive been trying anything to improve my hands dexterity. So I play a little of piano and I'm learning how to play guitar on my own. Also I recently got interested in pen spinning.


----------



## Cetron (Aug 28, 2006)

-Name: Choo Zheng Hao
-Age: 18 soon
-Background: Started, um about 2 years ago. Never made a concious decision to be a speedcuber, but it just happened anyway. Probably why it took 2 years. Finished learning full Fridrich method after a year, and I now average 21 secs. I love the Ryan Heise cube simulator.
-Occupation: Student
-Other Cool Info: I juggle, working on 5 balls and contact now, it's my other obsession other than cubing. Used to be an avid penspinner, but I've kind of taken a break from that for now. Now and then I like to take out my yoyo and get obsessed with it again. Love Maths and Physics.


----------



## annon (Nov 30, 2006)

-Name: Kevin
-Age: 16
-Picture: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v253/ann.../England104.jpg
-Background: I first solved a 3x3 maybe mid-February. It took about a month. After that, I learned both the Fridrich and the Petrus method (using the wonders of the interweb), then decided to use Petrus for F2L and Fridrich for OLL/PLL, all over summer vacation. I started speedcubing after sub-60ing about a month ago.
-Occupation: Student/Selling people stuff at GameStop.
-Other Cool Info: I'm best at math and physics as far as academic subjects go. I play clarinet, and in the last couple of years I've gotten really good at it, because apparently I have an incredible musical talent. Also, I'm sorry if I come off as extremely talkative, but I have no one else to talk to about this.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 30, 2007)

Name: John-Michael Clay
-Age: 16
-Background: I was inspired by the guys I saw on YouTube doing it so fast! Took me about 3 days to solve the 3x3 when I first got it (maybe 8 hours). Then I started memorizing more algs, especially for the LL and about 5 weeks later I could average sub 60. 
-Occupation: Junior in High School
-Goals: To learn F2L!
-Other Cool Info: I love mathematics and astronomy. I play Unreal Tournament 99 and DDR and I can type the alphabet in under 2 seconds.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Mar 7, 2007)

*-Name:* Taylor
*-Age:* 14 10.12.92
*-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.:* I've been speed cubing for about two weeks, or since 2.17.07. My current best is 1:22 and my average is 1:38. My goal is to get my average under a minute, actually 45.xx would be very nice.
*-Other Cool Information About You:* Not too much else to say besides, I love Coheed.


----------



## mynamedoesntmatter (Mar 7, 2007)

-Name: ???
-Picture: None
-Age: 15
-Background: I have been cubing for about 3 months now. I usually get times around 1:30 for the 3x3x3. I want to get that down to under a minute. I also want to be able to solve the 5x5x5 in under 10 minutes.
-Other Cool Information About You: Just waiting for my Pyraminx to come in the mail...


----------



## Erik (Mar 7, 2007)

It's time I post a little something here...

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Picture: euhm.. there a picture of me somewhere on my site: http://erikku.er.funpic.org
Age: 17

Cubing Background: Started cubing in August 2005 when my sisters boyfriend tought me a realy lame solution. Saw the movies and stuff, got in touch with Joel and started to become faster. Best avg so far 13.54. I try to be good in all the puzzles, not specificly one.

Occupation: I studied Computer Science for half a year, didn't like it and dropped out. Now I'm working/cubing/seeing what I'll study next/other stuff...

Other Information: I do lots of things, I play the Guitar, I swim, I juggle, I play chess at 2 clubs. I realy like learning strange awkward things very good like cubing or juggling(the latter is not 'very good' yet)
My site: see above...
My youtube vids: http://youtube.com/profile?user=frk17


----------



## Fireman32 (Mar 12, 2007)

-Name David Spector
-Age 35 I feel old compared to everyone else! 
-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc. Got into cubing only a few weeks ago when my friend bought me one for my birthday. I can solve the cube in under 2 minutes using the beginner method and am learning more advanced methods now
-Occupation. Computer Tech for a large pharmacutical company
-Other Cool Information About You I am a volunteer fireman in my town and I am also a big audiophile.


----------



## dChan (Mar 12, 2007)

-Name: Daniel Chan
-Picture: Go here http://www.flickr.com/photos/ziyichan My sis has a pic of me somewhere
-Age: June 10, 1992(14 yrs)
-Background of cubing: I've been cubing for a little over a month now. It started when I first saw a compeition in San Francisco on Tv and thought that it was cool that they could solve it one handed and blindfolded so I bugged my parents to buy me a cube and here I am. Now I average 46 seconds with a best of 36 seconds. I am currently learning McGaugh and the 3-Cycle blindfolded method and I average 2:25 on my OH. For OH I use a different method for F2L(build a 2x2x3 block + 2 c/e pair) which I am experimenting with. 
-Occupation: Student
-Other Cool Information About You: I have my own graphics team(currently on standby- I'm trying to get my school in order), I can do many magic tricks involving cards, and I can draw as well.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 13, 2007)

Name: Jon
Picture (if you have one): Available at Facebook.
Age: 17
Cubing Background: Picked it up at nerd camp a couple years ago, but only started speed cubing this [school] year. Currently averaging in the 50 second range for the 3x3, and around 4:15 on the 5x5. I'd really like to get the 3x3 down to about a 30 sec. average, and the 5x5 to about a 2 or 3 minute average.
Occupation: High School Student
Other Cool Info: Hmm... I code, play a lot of Blizzard games & DDR... Absolutely terrible in school, but there's got to be more to life than education. :lol:


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 20, 2007)

Name: Daniel Beyer
Pic: http://dbeyer.110mb.com/pepsi.jpg
Age: 18
Background: Been cubing most of my life, been able to solve it for like 6 years. Been sub 30 for about a year. Been able to solve the cube blindfolded since June. 
Goals: (Official of Course) sub 3m 3x3 bld, sub 20 4x4 bld, successful 5x5 bld, all by the end of the month.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 19, 2007)

PJK just told me I wasn't on here yet:

Name: Arnaud van Galen
Picture: Just found this one. That's me on the right.
Age: 30
Background: I was very much into the cube in the 80's when I was between 8 and 12. I used a very bad layer-by-layer method (corner orientation last) and averaged around 1:05. I also enjoyed Magics, Clock, Pyraminx and Nintendo Barrel. I lost interest in the cube when I was around 14 years old, but I got back into it in december 2005 because I found a 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 in Germany. I tried to solve it for a couple of months, succeeded, but couldn't figure out how to do parities. I looked on the internet and was amazed by the amount/quality of information and discovered speedcubing. I went to my first competition and enjoyed it so much that I now plan to travel to world visiting tournaments. I average about 8/27/1:45/2:45 for the 2/3/4/5 cubes. I plan on improving, especially on the 5x5x5 which is my favorite puzzle.
Occupation: Software engineer (.NET)
Other: I have some tutorials on youtube and am very active on this forum. I also organize the weekly competitions. And I am probably the only sub 30 cuber that still uses keyhole+4look. If you go to any Open competition, there will be a chance to meet.


----------



## tim (May 16, 2007)

-Name: Tim Habermaas
-Picture: sorry, none :/
-Age: 22
-Background of cubing:
About 5 years ago i found a cube beetween some old toys from my mother. I tried to solve it, but wasn't very succesful. It took me about two days to figure out, how to solve the first two layers. But i wasn't able (patient enough ) to solve the last layer on my own. So i searched for a solution(simple layer-by-layer) and learnt it by heart. After i knew how to solve it, i didnt' try to improve my time (about 2 min.) until December 2006. I learned to solve the cube blindfolded in July 2006 and in order to avoid many setup moves for permutation parity, i learned all PLL algs generated by Cube Explorer (very ugly algorithms. I'm still working on replacing them with finger optimized ones). In December i learned Fridrich method with 3-LLL and can now average 27s on the 3x3x3 cube.
-Goals of cubing:
I want to average 2:30 min blindfolded 3x3x3 (at the moment i'm around 3:30) and get sub-20 on normal speedcubing. But i focus more on bld cubing, cause it's more fun to me, opening my eyes and seeing a solved cube.
-Occupation: studying computer science in Karlsruhe, Germany
-Other Cool Information About You: Hm. I don't think it's "cool", but i like riding my bicycle and playing footbag . I also can juggle, but only with 3 balls, so that doesn't really count


----------



## Guitaroooman (May 24, 2007)

*Name:*Franklin Dean
*Picture:*





*Age:* 16, almost 17.
*Cubing Background:* Starting cubing January this year (2007)and I just kinda fell into it, I always thought that it was cool and interesting and so I solved one to get extra credit for my math class and the rest is history.

*3x3 single PR: 38.56
3x3 average PR: 50.43
3x3 BLD single: 5:00 (still not sure, haven't really timed myself)
5x5 average PR: 15:00
*A lot to improve on, haha!

Occupation:* I work at an Ice Cream shop called "Carvel".
*Other Cool Stuff:* In addition to Rubik's Cubes, I play guitar and like to sing with my friends. I also am an audio purist/audioPHILE so I'm also on the hydrogenaudio Forums, a great resource for audio heads for me. There's nothing like a song ripped perfectly from a CD using EAC, and then encoded into a V2 preset VBR LAME.exe mp3. 3012037


----------



## Rama (Jun 1, 2007)

-Name: Rama Temmink

-Picture: Coming soon... I think

-Age: 17

-Background of cubing: When I was a kid I allways found the Rubik's Cube interesting, but I did not own one, till 8 Months ago I have waited many years before I touched a Rubik's Cube... So now I let my ''hidden'' passion for the Rubik's Cube loose.  

-personal goals: SUB-20 on average One-Handed 3x3 Cube at the World Championships 2007.

-Occupation: School... not happy about it  

-Other Information: I love Rock and Roll... 

My Youtube Acount


----------



## icke (Jun 5, 2007)

*Name:* Axel Thur
*Picture:*




*Age:* turned 21 april 15th
*Background*: i started cubing in the middle of january. my hostbrother started a few weeks earlier. i was amazed that he could do it so fast. so next day i went to the mall and bought one. it took me about two days to learn via internet(i know i should have tried it on my own). i had a really slow method and at the beginning it took me about three min. after three days of cubing i was down to two and now after switching to fridrich i avg around 46 sek. right now i m laerning all f2l and started with all oll's but that will take me a wile. hope to avg around 35 in the not so far future and be able to solve the cube blindfolded. i also would like to bring down my times on the 4x4x4 and the 5x5x5. so i have to practice a lot .
*Occupation:* right now i m an au pair in the usa but i will be back in germany in a month and start studying soon 
*other stuff:* i also juggle but only three balls, did it for a wile so i know a few tricks. i started to do diablo and devilsticks but i m not that good in it. i also like to take pictures


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 11, 2007)

-Name
Andrew Chow

-Picture (if you have one)
Sorry, uhhhh, well, you can see what I look like here: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=JopoChow

-Age
16

-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.
I started in March of '06. Some of my friends were doing it, and I thought, why not? I became hooked instantly. I hope to go to a few competitions held in Florida this fall, maybe even host my own. Officially, I want a successful 3x3x3 BLD, a sub 20 avg for the 3x3x3, and, I dunno, get a lot faster at the 4x4x4 and 3x3x3 OH. It'll take time. Hopefully I'll meet some more cubers.

-Occupation
Student...bleh.

-Other Cool Information About You
I play the bassoon. I'm in band. I love playing Ultimate Frisbee. I dunno, doing crazy stuff.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess it's about time I post in here.

-Name: Jason Baum

-Picture: Just look me up on facebook 

-Age: 21

-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.: I got into cubing thanks to Joe Spadafora. He doesn't cube much anymore, but he can average sub 20 with Roux. Anyway, I saw him solve the cube at my school in 30 seconds around August of 2004. I had never even heard of anybody solving the Rubik's Cube, so I was completely amazed and fascinated. I knew right away that it was something I wanted to learn how to do. So he taught me a basic LBL method. We ended up going to our first competition in May of 2005 (Horace Mann), and I have been completely hooked on cubing ever since then. Right now my biggest goal is to finish learning ZBF2L, but I've been REALLY lazy all summer. I have like 60 cases left. >_>

-Occupation: Student at Liberty University in Lynchburg, Virginia

-Other Cool Information About You: Hmm... I am in the 2007 Guinness Book of World Records. I am the world record holder for fastest completion of Super Mario World 100% (all 96 exits): 1 hour, 31 minutes, and 30 seconds. I used to be really into speedrunning games and used to hold quite a few records at www.speeddemosarchive.com, but cubing took over and I hardly even play video games anymore, let alone speed run. My Mario World record still stands though, and likely will for a long time. I worked on it for over 4 months. I am also an avid musician. Percussion and guitar are my main instruments. I am also completely obsessed with Pittsburgh sports, especially the Penguins.


----------



## pou-pou (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi. So I'm Topi Peltonen from Finland alright and I'm turning 22 this September.

Got to cubing early this year, though I wanted earlier. It was just that I couldn't get a cube from Finland 'cause they we're all sold out at christmas for some reason. All the toy stores were like "yeah, we're just as amazed than you're, the rubik's cube was some kind of hit this year." I had to wait like three months and got all impatiend and tried to get my mom to send me one from the states. Luckily my finacé saved me and brought me this one from her grandmom.

As all of 'em, this one was particularly hard to solve, or practice. (All those grandchildren had swapped those stickers around.) You know, when you know nothing from a cube, that wasn't so easy to spot, I just were like what the **** is going on here

I've always been somewhat perfectionist at everything I do, as I soon noticed also with the cube.

It went something like this:
"Well, if I can solve the cube in less than two minutes I'll be happy."
Yeah right  and a day later,
"well if I can do the cube in less than a minute I'll be happy, 'cause the next goal would be under 30 seconds and I'm never going to get there."

Who'd guess, that's where I am. So the latest goal I though was to get sub 20s with all the three mainstream methods (Fridich, Petrus, Roux).
I hope that's enough for me, 'cause I have lots of other things to do besides cubing 

Ah. I've had couple of beers (and a bottle of wine) so don't mind my grammar.
That "other cool info 'bout me" would have so long stories (ie. how I met my mom after over 15 years) and I'm not in the mood to write all night long. I think it'll all come out sometime anyway.

Huh. I'm exhausted. I recently qiut smoking and I could kill to get one. Damn.

Oh. You can find pictures of me here and some old ones here. (As if anyones's intrested )


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome pou-pou / Topi! Are you going to the competition in Helsinki next month? I am thinking about going, travel through Scandinavia and then visit the Swedish Open the week after. Maybe you can convince me to go or persuade me not to go. What would someone from The Netherlands do in Scandinavia do for a week?


----------



## pou-pou (Jul 30, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Welcome pou-pou / Topi! Are you going to the competition in Helsinki next month? I am thinking about going, travel through Scandinavia and then visit the Swedish Open the week after. Maybe you can convince me to go or persuade me not to go. What would someone from The Netherlands do in Scandinavia do for a week?



There's a comp in Helsinki next week?! No the beep I'm going .
You shoul'd see how I shake after I turn the cam on  (and there is this guy) I don't wanna be there . Yeah I know, it's not about winning but still.


After a little more practice I promise to get somewhere you'll be and shake your hand. After all, I learned to solve 5x5 from your videos before ever having one . ^^

But if you need a place to stay, just like 200km from Helsinki, in Tampere D) I bet me and my fiancé would willingly trade apartments with you


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2007)

Those competitions are next month, not next week.

Finnish Open 2007
Date Aug 18-19, 2007 

Swedish Open 2007
Date Aug 25-26, 2007 

I am glad you liked my 5x5x5 tutorial. If you own one now, start using it in the weekly competition and beat me at my own game 

Maybe you will reconsider and I might just see you in a couple of weeks. If you have any tips for a visit to Finland+Sweden, please let me know.


----------



## pou-pou (Jul 30, 2007)

Just talked to my fiancé, like right before she passed out, and yeah we're prolly going to check the Finnish opens.

You asked a reason to come here? Well the views (you've heard that right?, the land of the thousand lakes!) are the answer, nothing more. Nah, it's fall now and the weather it's on it's badest here now, nothing to see about, except for me of course 

And for that 5x5, I love the way you do it, easy and simple, though I don't get the kicks from the puzzle as i get from the 3x3, and I'm waaay too slow to enter any kind of competition.

Hoping to get bigger part of the community anyway.


----------



## I dream of rubik's cubes (Aug 22, 2007)

Baaaaaaaaaack to subject, 

*-Name* Ben Dixon
*-Picture* www.myspace.com/bennie***** - (...ays on ebay, selling jeans, entirely legally.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 5, 2007)

-Name Brian Loftus
-Picture http://ufl.facebook.com/profile.php?id=699200584 this is my facebook
-Age 18
-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc. A friend of mine knew how to solve the cube in my statistics class in high school. I learned from annother friend in the back of class because we had senioritis and didn't want to pay attention. That was about 6 months ago. My goal is to improve my OH and be top 10 in the official WR's (i currently avg a little below 35) also to finish memorizing OLL...
-Occupation-Student at the University of Florida (Go Gators!)
-Other Cool Information About You - I am a math nerd plan on majoring in math and physics. I play Starcraft some but aren't very good. I do follow the korean league a little tho.


----------



## Kilian (Sep 11, 2007)

---


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2007)

Kilian doesn't sound very Dutch to me.


----------



## Kilian (Sep 12, 2007)

It's a Irish name , but I live in the Netherlands


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 18, 2007)

-*Name*: Daniel R. Saha
-*Picture*: Myspace, if u really care to see my picture, then just PM me lol
-*Age*: 12, 13 in January  (I'm probably the youngest person here!)
-*Background of cubing*: Well, I started out in the June of 2007.
Thats the first time I actually 'solved' the cube, but ever since 3rd grade, I was interested about it, I could always solve one side(without any method), but that wasn't enough once looked at my cube, I wanted to solve it.
So, like any person would do, I went on the internet, and learned the Beginner Method, actually, Youtube , (I learned it from this guy names Dan Brown).
So within a week I could solve it in 1:40's.[Beginner]
within 4 monthes I could solve it in 45 seconds.[Fridrich]
And now(Oct. 18, 07) I can average 35.xx seconds  [Fridrich]
-*Occupation*: Boring old Middle school.
-*Location*: Williamsburg VA, if their are any events that are close to me(richmond or so) please tell me about them!
-*Other Cool Information About You*: Well, I love football, college football to be exact..Virginia Cavaleirs FTW!!
I like skateboarding, and LOVE to goto movies with my friends


----------



## Blablabla (Oct 19, 2007)

-*Name*: Carolina A. C.
-*Picture (if you have one)*: tiripseerf.deviantart.com there's one there but I'm too lazy to find the link.
-*Age*: 16.5
-*Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.*
I had been interested in it several times in my life but I usually gave up quickly. In October last year I learned to do the first two layers by myself and in May this year I picked it up again and solved using basic LL algorithms I found on rubikaz.com. After that I learned the Pethus method. 

My best average is 34.43 and my personal best 26.75 seconds.

My current goals are become sub-30 and maybe later learn the 7 OLL and PLL.

-*Occupation:* Student and artist wannabe (?).


----------



## apoplectic (Oct 21, 2007)

Name: David "Boomer" Adams
Picture:





Age:16
Background Cubing:cubing for about half a year now,my last avarage was about 55 seconds but i havent really paid attention to my time lately so it could be less.also i havent been cubing much either,focusing mostly on school right now.
Occupation:student


----------



## Pembo (Nov 11, 2007)

-Name
David Pemberton, everyone calls me Pembo

-Picture (if you have one)





-Age
16 (18/03/91)

-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.
Cubing since February '06.
3x3:
9.92 lucky single, 10.59 non-lucky single, 14.79 average
Goals:
WR Clock

-Occupation
Fruiterer


----------



## 4GO57O (Dec 19, 2007)

*-Name*: Bryan Agosto
*-Picture (if you have one)*:




*-Age*: will you ban me? ... 11
*-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.*: 5 days...1:30
*-Occupation*: pen spinner and (speed) cuber 
*-Other Cool Information About You*: um .... I'm a pen spinner...I play golf...I like opera houses(the place) and the plays ... I like soccer....used to be very good in basketball...Grade 5 ... can't control my strength after a few weeks of not playing basketball ... 
*Goals*: get to sub 2 minutes - 1:30 with a fake cube ... buy 2-3 original cubes... buy a DIY cube ...


----------



## alltooamorous (Dec 23, 2007)

-Name - Scott 
-Picture : No Picture.
-Age - 15 (Turning 16 on the 26th of Dec)
-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc. - 3x3x3 PB : 33.17. Trying to get a Sub 30 solve within the next week or two. Also trying to memorize all the PLLs.
-Occupation - Student o_o
-Other Cool Information About You - Picked up cubing roughly Mid October of '07, right after one of my friends did it. I don't know how but I got addicted like crazy. I own 7 cubes as of now x.x and my parents are like wanting to kill me.


----------



## Kristoffer (Dec 24, 2007)

*-Name-* Kristoffer Absalonsen

*-Picture-*





*-Age- *17

*-Background of cubing-* Been cubing since May this year. Im using full Fridrich method and avg. around 22-24 secs..My currently goal is to get sub-20 on 3x3x3, sub-2min on 4x4x4, and sub-5min on 5x5x5.

*-Occupation-* second year on high school.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 24, 2007)

*-Name* Alexander Seidler [Alex Seidler on WCA]

*-Picture*





*-Age* I will be 16 as of April 13th 2008 [I worded it like that so this post can stand the test of time without editting, haha]

*-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.*
I started cubing Christmas of '06 [give or take a few days]. My overall personal goals in cubing are as follows:
-BLD in competition [sub-10 minutes] haha
-sub-30 OH average
-sub-16 3x3x3 average
My record for 3x3x3 single is 11.21 [give or take hundredths]
My average for 3x3x3 is 17.17 seconds

*-Occupation* High School student/Grocery Store Janitor

*-Other Cool Information About You* I'm into street/trials unicycling, poker [in person or online], and chess. Another thing, I like flight/aviation. I don't know why but it interests me alot. Birds, planes, gliders, etc. :]


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 28, 2007)

-Name: Sarah

-Picture: none

-Age: my mom wont let me tell  lol

-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.: i started cubing, lets say.... 1-2 months ago and i got hooked instantly... its gone on from there.
records in sig. nothing special 

-Occupation: student

-Other Cool Information About You: i love sports, speedcubing(obviously)video games, animals, and pretty much anything to do with.. well anything! lol


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jan 2, 2008)

Name - Andrew Vo
Age- 12 years old(1/31/07
Picture- www.youtube.com/aznboi1324
Backround: Got a cube on chrsitmas 2006. Never learned to solve it. Started to speed cube November 2007.
Occupation:7th grader/ Speedcuber
Hobbies: Starcraft, fingerboarding,ddr


----------



## Pedro (Jan 2, 2008)

*-Name*
Pedro Santos Guimarães

*-Picture* (if you have one)
some from WC -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157602552879386/

*-Age*
18 (born in June 3rd, 1989)

*-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.*
well, I saw a video of a guy solving the cube in 1:30 and thought: "hey! how did he do that?! is it possible to solve that cube?!"
then I bought one and managed to do 1 complete layer in one week...tried some other approaches, but my cube had a flipped edge, so I could never make all crosses  then I gave up and searched the internet...

that was around july 2005, so 2 years and a half of cubing...

Personal records now: 
10.55 single, 13.54 avg on 3x3
1:04 single, 1:20 avg on 4x4
2:30 single, 2:47 avg on 5x5
5.xx (non lucky...had a lucky 2.89 today, 6 moves ) single, 7.29 avg on 2x2
1:17 3x3 bld
4 cubes bld, 16:39 minutes
18.30 single, 23.56 avg on 3x3 OH

*-Occupation*
student of Electrical Engineering

*-Other Cool Information About You
*
Hmm...I can play piano and guitar, but I currently play bass at my church
I like sports, video games and...cubing


----------



## Caio Lafetá (Jan 2, 2008)

-Name - Caio José Lafetá
-Picture (if you have one) - N/A
-Age - 12
-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc. - I start in speedcubing in about 5-6 months, I can do a average of 26, my best single on 3x3 is 23 seconds, I love solve the megaminx, and my single best is 2:35 with a average of 2:57, I do the 4x4 in 2:16 and average of 2:29, in 2x2 my best single (lucky) is 3.06 and non-lucky 7.xx, with a average of 9 seconds.
-Occupation - student
-Other Cool Information About You - Cool information, hmm, I'm 12 year-old megaminx solver! yeah ! haha


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 4, 2008)

Name: Shaden Smith
Picture: None
Age: 15
Background: I recieved my first cube in January 2006 and spent about a week figuring it out. After a month I switched to Petrus and have been working on that since. 
Occupation: Student. I teach a class on Computer Game Development at my High School. I also work at Sonic.
Other:I'm big into computer progamming and guitar. I'm a junior in high school, and I'm currently looking for some tournaments near Kentucky.


----------



## Aven (Jan 12, 2008)

Name: Aven
Picture: none
Age: 15
Background:I received my first cube 6 years ago..it was a fake so i gave up after 3 days...5 months ago i found it and i showed it to my friend and in 1 week he master how to solve it and taught me.. since then we both have been figuring and researching on it
Personal records: 3x3 (43 sec best) (51 sec avg)thats the best i can do lol cant do blindfold or 4 by 4 or anything
Personal goal: To get avg of 17 sec in a year and able to solve 3 by 3blindfolded and 4 by 4 and 5 by 5 not blindfolded though... 4x4 around 1min avg and 5x5 2-2.5min avg
Other: i am a average normal guy and still in school... i play the guitar although i am new at it and i love cubing


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 24, 2008)

-Name: Hadley
-Picture (if you have one)





Now I have a bull beard and more earrings.

-Age: 17.
-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.: Been cubing for around a year.

My "Standard" records are.
3x3x3 non-lucky. 26.88. Average around 45
4x4x4 1:58.90. Average around 2:30
5x5x5 4:30.xx. Average about 4:50.
Tons of other records. But those are the ones I'll say. My goals are to have sub-30 average on the 3x3x3.


-Occupation: Student.

-Other Cool Information About You: I play disc golf, and a LOT of instruments.


Thought I'd throw in my videos, if anyone is interested. Give some feedback, if you don't mind.
www.youtube.com/hadleydgrc


----------



## SkateTracker (Feb 25, 2008)

Name: Chris 

Picture: 







Age: 13

Cubing background:

About 8 months back, someone posted a video of a three year old solving a rubiks cube on a forum, I thought to myself, geez, if that little kid can do it, so can I! So, I found my piece of crap rubiks cube I had in my room, found a method, and, 8 months later, here I am. My 3x3 record 27.54 secs, but I average around mid 30's. Average about 5 mins for the 5x5 and 2 mins for the 4x4, ect...

I'm going to try to learn full Fridrich before the year's up. I'm using Intuitive F2L and 4 Look LL now, and can't seem to get a sub-30 average, and my goal is to get sub 20 PB and sub 30 average.

Occupation: Student, 8th grade.

Others:

I play guitar, I love music, and... uhh... Well, other than cubing I'm just a big music freak really, don't have many other big hobbies.


----------



## Rosetti (Feb 28, 2008)

Name:Vinay






Age:16

Background of cubing:Watched The Pursuit of Happyness [_sic_] on Christmas Eve, then on christmas day, my Dad opened up a present to be a Rubik's cube. He wasn't much interested in it, so I got it, and using the instructions solved it.
Back then I was solving it in 7 minutes, I then broke the cube (mild bit of rage and a wall ) and left cubing.

About 3 weeks ago a guy at school brought in a cube, I was gutted when I couldn't look cool by solving it (I never learnt the algorithims, and just about got the F2L done with intuitive Petrus) My friend gave me an old crappy cube (he bought a new one) I memorised my algorithims (beginner method) and was solving it in 3 mins.

My goal at the time was just to beat everyone at school, the best guy was 1:32, which I beat with 1:29, and recently 1:19 (extremely lucky).

I'm sticking with Petrus, perhaps learning my OLLs and PLLs for fridrich last layer sometime.
I'd love to be sub-10, but for now, I;m just trying for Sub-60 and then Sub-30

Occupation:AS Level student - Resistant Materials, ICT, Critical Thinking, Biology (and next year, computing )

Other Cool Information About You: I play guitar in a band, we play metal and a meld of it's sub genres, I also love tech stuff, so programming, web design, photoshop etc.


----------



## MiloD (Mar 1, 2008)

Name: Milo DiPaola
Picture: I'll get one soon...
age:21
background: I am an engineering student and I love physics...my brother(rubikstothethird on the forum) learned how to solve while on an internship last summer. When he got back in august I started to get into it and it was alot of fun, right up my alley....I have a tendency, like a lot of people here, to become obsessed with mastering certain things...be it guitar, bass, video games, etc...I live in Manhattan, it's pretty cool. I cube on the bus's and trains on my way to and from class. but I have to wear headphones so people don't bother me. 

I have used Petrus's method since day one. 
My records are in my sig and i am pretty happy with them for the most part, except for 4x4...I am going to get a sub 3 average on 5x5 today.

edit: oh yeah...and most of my friends have since gotten into doing the cube....i like cubing with my friends or my bro its a lot more fun than alone


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 6, 2008)

Adam
Age: 17
Background: I've been cubing for about 3 1/2 months now and I use Fridrich's Method. My personal records are 22.95 (single) and 29.89 (average) for the 3x3. When I started cubing my goal was a sub 30 average which I just got today. So I guess my next goal is to get a sub 20 average and qualify at the US Open with at least an 18s solve?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 19, 2008)

Name: Wuqiong Fan
Age: 16
Occupation: High school student.
Background: First seen really crappy 10 cent cubes in China when I was 5. Solved one color immediately in 2 minutes. Frustrated and broke it with hammer, then put it back together.
CTY LAN 1.07 – (july 07) I seen some people who can solve it there and was amazed. So I learned the beginner method from them. I got to a 2:30 average. I heard people talking about the Tetris method. 
When home, got on computer. I realized that Tetris was petrus. Tried to learn Petrus, Heise, Fridrich and Roux, but gave up. Read about finger tricks and got to 1:20 average in minutes. Practice 2 month and got about 1 min average with best lucky of 36 seconds.
(oct 07) A math teacher at school who cubes at about 1 min with Petrus taught me some basic block building in about 10 min.
Father accused me of addiction and broke cube.
Started to use gabbasoft and Isocubesim. Average at over 2min.
Friend bought really loose spring-less cube for me on eBay in exchange for a flash drive. Average at 1:20 on spring-less cube. 
(Nov 07) Started to utilize block building and attempt to understand petrus. Quit LBL permanently to do petrus for a week. I sucked at block building and have trouble with orientation of edges. Average at 3min. So I begin to do it with out that step. Then I went back to building the cross before making blocks. So unintentionally, it became Fridrich. Average at 1:30. A week later, back at 1min, then sub-50.
(Dec 07) Cube broke. Got average of sub-45 on friend's cube. Went back to Isocubesim/gabbasoft, average at 1:30. Started to learn Heise cube sim controls. Quickly got sub-min in a day. Then, 42, 36, 28, 21 in the next few days. By the end of the month, average at about 31 on it. Cube4you cubes arrived, but parents won't let me use them.
(Jan 08) average at 26.
stopped cubing, but thought about cubing. Attempted to repair broken cubes of friends. Learned 4x4 on gabbasoft.
(mar 08) got to take Cube4you cubes to school to cube on bus. Average in the low 30's—mid 20's. Started to learn 3-cycle BLD. Learned 5x5 on gabbasoft.
(apr 08) first successful BLD. Learned about commutators. Solved gigaminx and other puzzles on gelatinbrain simulator.



Other: Painting, origami, math, biology, chess... Dislike music, average at most sports.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2008)

Name - David Aguila
-Picture http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=839355150&src=fftb
-Age 20
-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.
Went to a music camp and met Francios Sechet, at the time ranked 1st in Europe for OH. He taught me some basics and as soon as I got back home got a cube. I've been cubing since 2004, took it slow really didn't take it to serious until I taught some of my other friends and then we started racing. I've organized the Florida Open and the Stetson Spring. 

Goals
I am going to focus on 3x3x3 for right now and try to get a sub 15 average. Relearnging some OLL's and PLL's and learn COLL. Get my BLD times back to where they were. Go to more comps and meet more cubers.

PB's
3x3x3 single 13.69 average 17.85
4x4x4 1:32.xx 
3x3x3 OH 32.xx (it at Stetson Spring) 
3x3x3 BLD around 4:30

I need to stop spreading my focus on all cubes and sit down and learn one really good.


-Occupation student/ musician (trumpet)
-Other Cool Information About You 
For some time I was ranked 8th on One by Metallica on hard for Guitar Hero 3. Um always ready to meet new cubers so im me

aim trumpetgigidy87
msn [email protected]
yahoo skaterinpain57


----------



## Crzyazn (Apr 25, 2008)

Name: Tony Zhang
Age: 16, student
Country: USA
Started: Learned August 2007, motivation for speed came around October 2007.

Goals:
Sub-15 2hand
BLD 3x3
Sub 2min 4x4

Other manipulations/talents:
penspinning, Stepmania (top 10% ish of all players i think)


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 26, 2008)

Name: Robert
Age: 15
Occupation: None (high school student)
Cubing background: not much of one, I bought a cube maybe a month ago after seeing some stuff online about solving them. Learned a basic keyhole method, and got down to an average of like 1:06 and a best time of 53.xx sec. Recently (last week?) started learning the Petrus method with a best time (as of today) of 1:08.99, and an average of 1:30-ish.
Goals: sub 30 sec average on 3x3x3, would like to get a 4x4x4, but we'll see about that...
Other: I play the piano and keyboard (mostly classical, some pop, rock, jazz, etc.), I play the guitar (acoustic and electric), I juggle, play basketball (I'm 6'4") and some baseball, I do computer programming, play chess (Elo rating of ~1400), origami, idk, I have a lot of eclectic hobbies/interests...


----------



## wddglr (Apr 27, 2008)

Name: Steven Melendez




Age: 16
Occupation: High School Student
Background: I found a rubiks studio cube by a trash can downtown while skating haha and i brought it home. Ive been cubing for about 2-3 months and ive bought 2 DIY's, a 4x4x4, and cubesmith tiles. My PB is 33.5 secs and im learning OLL's. I want to get to sub 20's in about 3 months or less. and have more cubes than clothes.
Other: I sing (somewhat girly ), i skate, i make electro music, i party 8), and girls are my weakness, besides unsolved cubes. :


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2008)

_Name:_ Sarah Strong

_Picture:_ you know what I look like if you've met me

_Age:_ turning 17 in January 2009

_Background of cubing: _Got bored one day, saw a cube, found Thrawst's tutorial on youtube, solved the cube, got addicted to it

_How long you have been cubing:_ since April 2007 (16 months)

_Personal records:_ look in the description on my youtube channel

_Personal goals:_ official sub18 average and sub15 single at TOF '08

_Occupation:_ don't work

_Other Cool Information About You: _you decide


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 28, 2008)

Name: Jules Manalang

Picture: you see me you you know me

Age: 16/waffles have short expiration dates 

Background of cubing: Friend got me into it. After 2 boxes of waffles, it was easy.

How long you have been cubing: since January 2007 took 5 months off and just picked up where i left off

Personal records: Um.
2x2-1.61
2x2 avg 7.11
3x3 - 11.75
3x3 avg - 19.89
4x4 - 1:47.11
4x4avg - 2:10.xx
5x5 - 3:57.22
5x5avg - 4:34.31

Personal goals: Be the best waffle based cuber.

Occupation: student

Other Cool Information About You: i like cacti and waffles


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

-Name : Baian Liu
-Picture (if you have one) : Come to VA OPEN 08
-Age : 13
-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing : Got one for Thanksgiving 2007 and took two days to solve. So that's 9 months as of now.
-Personal records : Youtube channel for FM records and cubemania here.
-Personal goals : To hold AsR's when Yu is not looking.
-Occupation : Merchant/Student
-Other Cool Information About You : I play violin and keyboard.


----------



## Musselman (Aug 28, 2008)

Alex Musselman

Picture.....

16

iv been cubing just over a year now, my PB single is 17.52, avg is.. i think 23.41. i hope one day i will get a sub 20 avg...

dishwasher.. bahahah, but im not going to be there for long

...i skateboard, film, play real football (soccer<-- gay name for dope sport).. havent learn all PLL yet(have like 5 more to go lol) and i hate facebook but i still use it ....and i will be going into a UFC training thingy lol.

ya...


----------



## Zachary_Wisniewski (Aug 29, 2008)

*-Name*
Zachary Wisniewski

*-Picture*
Me

*-Age*
21 at the end of November.

*-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.*
I got my first cube at a halloween party in 2006, however, like a noob, I used the hints booklet to solve the cube.
I rather not embarrass myself by listing my records...
No goals, just cubing.

*-Occupation*
I work as a Circulation Worker at Steen Library on the Stephen F. Austin campus.

*-Other Cool Information About You*
I own a copy of 101 Uses for a Dead Cat...
I was banned from twistypuzzles.com for being part of an conspiracy...
My name is not John Rae...
I like showing people my angry face.

 <----- See, that's my angry face. Grrrrr. I'm angry. Grrrr.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 30, 2008)

Name: Alex DiTuro

Picture: Next to my username

Age: 17

Cubing: I started cubing on New Years Eve on 08. I always had one, but my friend got me to help him find a solution. Now he doesn't cube, but I'm addicted. Arrgh!!!

Personal Bests:
3x3x3: 19.02(18.58 lucky)
magic: 1.34
4x4x4: 1:48.xx
5x5x5: 4:18.xx

Intrests: Sports, mostly baseball, GH ,COD4, Halo etc.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 30, 2009)

-Name
Daniel Ho

-Picture





-Age

just turned 15

-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.

long story. i cubed for 9 months. single pb 16.xx , average 21.zz
personal goal:i will beat the world record!!

-Occupation
lol what's that??

-Other Cool Information About You
i sub-30 using LBL+2look OLL.


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 30, 2009)

-Name
Bryan Lee

-Picture
Just think of an Asian guy. Korean if it helps.

-Age
12

-Background of cubing
Well my friend got me into it.... I had some spare cash so I went and bought a storebought. Hmm about July 2009.

-Occupation
Primary school student.

2x2 13.79 sec
3x3 49.33 sec Beginners method


----------



## LNZ (Aug 30, 2009)

Name: I have one, not telling you
Age: 39
Occupation: On a government pension (If you live in Australia, it is the DSP, Disibility Support Pension)
Photo: Not supplied (I've not been properly photographed since September 1981, at age 11)

Cube history:
My parents really wanted me to solve a 3x3x3 cube in 1981. They even brought the cube and two solution books, but I did not solve it back them. My mistake was simple. I confused D or D' and D' for D. I use the book my parents brougt for me (which was Ebay ordered) to solve the 3x3x3 in April 2009.

Interesting facts:
I have never done the following: Gone on a camp, learnt to swim, ride a bicycle, got laid, driven or owned a motorcar, held a passport, gone overseas, work experience in any "official" capacity and held an "official" part time, casual or full time job.

PB's:
1x1x1: 0.13s (0.21s BLD)
1x3x3: 7s
2x2x2: 20s
3x3x3: 1:20
4x4x4: 4:22
5x5x5: 8:40
6x6x6: 40:00 (Gabbasoft)
7x7x7: 32:00

Goals: 
In the long term,to learn "a greatest hits compliation" Fridrich algs and not to hard beginner/intermediate F2L. And to own a perfect 6x6x6 cube. And to slowly get my brain to do edge pairing really fast (I average 5 edge pairs a minute right now).

Other:
I love doing original internet research and using Youtube alot. I have viewed over 1700 cube and puzzle Youtube videos.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 30, 2009)

-Name: take a wild guess

-Picture (if you have one)

I suck at memo

-Age

19

-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.

I first solve the cube on September 7th, 2007. Someone bet me $10 that I couldn't learn to solve it in one week, and I learned in less than 2 hours.

Hopefully one day I will stop failing at 2-4, sq1, and clock in competition. I think the trick is to stop practicing.

-Occupation: Student

-Other Cool Information About You:

uhhh. I've been almost to the north pole (86.9 degrees north) and saw a polar bear kill a seal. It was awesome. I've also been camping on an island in the Florida Keys. I slept in a hammock strung in the trees, and went night snorkling and shark fishing. That was also fun.

-Other interests:

I play a lot of flash games, usually online multiplayer racing (Platform Racer 2, Ball Racer). I also play smash64 and SSBM, although I am much better at the latter.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 30, 2009)

-Name

Andrew Cortes (Pronounced "cor-tez")

-Age

12

-Background of cubing

Started cubing June 2009 (3 months), I always wanted to know how to solve a rubiks cube, I searched it up when I was 9, but I failed to understand anything, so a few months ago, i searched it up again and found Dan Brown's tutorial on youtube, then I found out about other methods etc etc.

Im now sub 40.

-Goal

Become the world record holder for the 3x3. 

-Occupation

Student

-Other Cool Information About You

Im half Italian, half Filopino.. and like one-sixteenth Spanish xD


----------



## Forte (Aug 30, 2009)

*Name:*
Forte Shinko
*Picture:*
I am Japanese, so just look at a picture of Yu Nakajima or something, because we are all the same 
*Age:*
17 (Birthday is March 18, 1992)
*Background of cubing:*
I first learnt how to solve the 3x3 from Nerd Paradise. (I was linked to it because I was searching for mugs with π on them ) I really got into it when I went to Japan got a void cube at Tokyu Hands. Since then, I have been cubing non-stop! (Except for sometimes)
*How long have I been cubing?*I've taken it seriously since January 2009.
*Personal Records:*
Square-1 single: 11.31
Floppy Cube BLD: 2.26
Those are all that matter 
*Personal Goals:*
All Square-1 EPs
Square-1 Canadian Records at Vancouver Open '09
*Occupation:*
I work at a cookware store!
*Other cool information about you:*
I love mathematics 
Particularly complex analysis. I like Number Theory but I do not know much about it. Others in that category include Topology, Group Theory, Chaos Theory, Knot Theory, Abstract Algebra, Fractals and Partial Differential Equations (I can only solve the simple homogenous ones). I can also say e up to 102 decimal places. But really, who the hell cares? And why is that cool? I do not know.

I use Fridrich (yay?)


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 30, 2009)

_-Name_ Lorenzo Gutierrez

_-Picture_ (if you have one)

_-Age_ 14

_-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc._ 

It started when I tried doing the slide puzzles in the cabana in Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker. When I got it down, i started speedsolving the 15 puzzle. Afterward, I started to have an interest in puzzles and searched for the Rubik's Cube, since it is one of the most popular puzzles ever.

After watching a bunch of people solve really fast, I decided to get a cube for myself. I have been cubing for 2 months and tried to take it seriously from the beginning. I learned from Dan Brown at first, but then found out about Fridrich. 

I used Lancetheblueknight's 2-look videos and i forgot where i learned intuitive F2L. about a month later I started learning Nakajima's PLLs and learned full PLL. It's one of my goals to learn full OLL too. 

My PB single is 19.64 seconds

my PB avg is 32.90 seconds

I'm happy to have a sub-20 single because of my lack of experience (2 months) 
It motivates me to try to hit a sub-20 avg by the next comp.

_-Occupation_ 
student

_-Other Cool Information About You_ 
I'm Filipino. I started playing video games when I was 2 years old. I'm getting surgery on Aug. 31, and since it's 1AM here that means tomorrow...
and I'm a black belt in Taekwondo


----------



## diaquoia (Jan 31, 2010)

*Name:*
Jayrome Sarmiento(Sorry I'm new here)
*Age:*
15
*How long have I been cubing?*
Since Nov 2009?
*Background of cubing:*
I learned from my uncle and been addict with it since then. My fastest solve is 20.21 secs im now under 20's. I use fridrich method. 
*Personal Goals*
To go up to sub 10's?
*Occupation*
Student
*Other Cool Information About You *
Im FILIPINO(Full Blood) 
I love cubing, flute and math?


----------



## Innocence (Jan 31, 2010)

*Name:* Ryan Paroz

*Picture:* I may add one one day, so I'm leaving this field here.

*Age:*15 right now, born 20/09/94

*Background of cubing:* One day January 2009 at a camp I saw a guy solving, he was probably solving at around 40 seconds, even though it looked like 20, and I thought that was pretty cool.
Later that June, I was listening to Hamish and Andy, ranked pretty high in the podcast realm, and they had Feliks Zemdegs as a guest on the show, mainly to facilitate some sort of rating stunt or something. That basically triggered me to go on youtube, and I learned, as some of us unfortunately did, from Dan Brown.
Now, around seven months later, I'm averaging around 25 seconds, and nearly know full OLL. The end.

*Other Cool Info:*I'm from Australia, and majorly into a lot of things, and have an extremely hectic schedule, even though I've had a 2 month holiday now.
I do gymnastics(fail sort of, only level 5 after about 8 years lol, but it's fun so I stick to it), play Guitar(Not all that great yet) and Piano. And I'm quite into computers, and doing an incredibly basic course in computing: Certificate III in Information Technology.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 31, 2010)

Harris Chan said:


> Name: Harris Chan
> 
> Age:13 turning 14 in July
> 
> ...



What th... you're amazing Harris. I never new you're true age. I'm a month older than you But you're 10 seconds a head of me =]


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 31, 2010)

Name: David Lechuga

Picture: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=profile&id=1839646554

Age: 13 turning 14 on June 3

Background of cubing: I learned in the winter of 6th grade. I used pogobat's video. After a long time, I could average around 55 with beginners, so I started Fridrich. I practiced and whatever whatever and now im 22 average of my averages and I prefer big cubes. 2:35 average for 5x5 

How long have I been cubing: ^

Goals: Get a WR in less than ten years?

Occupation: 8th grader

Other cool info: I play baseball in the summer, I play violin and piano. I'm a Mexican living in the U.S *Gulp*, don't worry I'm documented.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Name: Harris Chan
> ...



he made that post four years ago(04-14-2006 01:22 AM )...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 31, 2010)

-Name: Daniel Mucklow

-Age: 16
-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals : Soon maybe sub 2 on 5x5, and sub 5 on 6x6
3x3: on good days, 18
3x3: on bad days, 21 
Favourite event: megaminx, of course
-Occupation: Student
-Other Cool Information: Abba are the best


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 31, 2010)

Name:
Aaron Reid
Picture:
There's one on my youtube profile if you want lol
Age:
18
Background of cubing:
got bored during GCSE study leave (aged 16) and found a distraction turned obsession
Personal Records:
personal best singles are in my sig, 3x3 AVG is 39.08 PB, but avg of 100 is around 47secs =[
Occupation:
Student 
Other cool information about you:
I'm an astrophysics student at Queen's University Belfast, passions are mathematics, physics, cubing and electronics. Love a logic challenge, hence rubiks cubes lol If ya want to know more feel free to PM me


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> _Name:_ Sarah Strong
> 
> _Picture:_ you know what I look like if you've met me
> 
> ...



lol I'm gonna update this

_Picture:_ see display picture or my WCA profile pic

_Age:_ turning 18 a few weeks ago

_How long you have been cubing:_ since April 2007 (33 months)

_Personal goals:_ get an official sub10 single and sub13 average before Emily Wang does 

_Occupation:_ cubeworks


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Name*-Stachu Korick
*Picture*-





*Age*-17
*Background of cubing*-Friend got me into it at the lunch table in Sophomore yr. of High School. I've been to 10 competitions. (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/person_map.php?i=2008KORI02)
*How long you have been cubing*-Since October 30'th, 2007, probably like 6PM?
*Personal records*-
UWR at OHITABLD Magic (one hand in the air blindfolded.) Sub4 average, sub 3.5 single.
~20s 3x3
~7s 2x2
~1:45 4x4
I don't really cube much. 
*Personal goal*s-Sub18 by US Nationals 2010
*Occupation*-I'm a statue.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 1, 2010)

*-Name*
In here, it's Ranzha Vliefodo Emodrach. Out there, well, there's a lot of stuff out there....

*-Picture (if you have one)*


Spoiler











*-Age*
DOB: 4th of June, 1996 A.D.

*-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.*
Solved the cube in early January 2009 using Dan Brown's tutorial. Meh.
Started SPEEDcubing for reals in June 2009. Due to lack of sufficient practise and expansion, my average is 26ish with Fridrich F2L.

Goal: Sub-18 by US Nats.

*-Occupation*
http://www.cubingweekly.com/ "Job". Yeah, in quotes.

*-Other Cool Information About You*
...Hi....


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 1, 2010)

*-Name* Trung Do
*-Picture* Far too paranoid to show you a picture, so ill show you a drawing of me.


Spoiler










*-Age* 14
*-Cube background* I have been cubing for 4 months, my average is getting around the 25 second range, and my PB is 19.77. About a few weeks before my birthday (Sept. 9) i saw my friend solve it in a minute. i was amazed, and i wanted to beat him, i did, started on my birthday and took me about a month before i beat him fully, i took it seriously at the start of october (so ive technically only been cubing for 3 months) once i saw yu nakajima solve, i was done slacking around.
*-Occupation* I cant do that without getting arrested
*-Other* Ive been playing piano for 3 years, i have an ability to memorize a song as soon as i learn how to play it smoothly, in other words, i memorize as i learn, so i dont have to mentally "work" on memory.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought I posted in this years ago. :?
*
-Name*
A lot of people don't know me as MoldyLunchbox. And, um, so yeah, that's my gaia username, on gaiaonline.

*-Picture (if you have one)*






*-Age *
17

*-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.*
Most likely the first person to know ZBLL, and 70-80%-ish of ZBF2L

*-Occupation*
School stuff.

*-Other Cool Information About You*
I like to play Gaia online, and browse 4chan! 
I love making yotuube videos!~


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 1, 2010)

why did you change your name


----------



## Tortin (Feb 1, 2010)

*Name:* Emily Wang
*Age:* 15, 16 this year
*Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.* First learned how to solve a cube in 2007, got my first cube in July, 2008. So, 28 or 16 months, take your pick. 
12-ish 3x3, 55-ish 4x4, 1:45-ish 5x5, 1:28-ish 'minx
Goals: Sub-13 avg and sub-10 single in comp before Sarah. NAR in 'minx. 
*Occupation:* Umm...School.
*Other Cool Information About You:* Nothing. xD


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2010)

Tortin said:


> *Other Cool Information About You:* Nothing. xD


 LIES (again!), you're the fastest female cuber in the world >_>


----------



## dbax0999 (Feb 1, 2010)

*-Name:* David Adams

*-Picture*: Umm... my FB page is linked in to the left.

*-Age*: 15

*-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.:* Started cubing exactly one year and a week ago. Me and "Hays" met a cuber who averaged around 19 and thought he was amazing. I currently average around 17ish. (Yeah I'm slow) 

My best event is computer clock 'cause it is just the best ever. And I believe I have the UWR unless Woner or Gottlieb beat it. 

*-Occupation: *Student

*-Other interests: *Smash Bros. 64. I suck but I'm getting better. I also do swimming and tennis. I used to wrestle but I quit that for swimming. I plan to come out of wrestling retirement just for you Patrick Jameson. (See ya at Nationals... if I go)


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 1, 2010)

*Name:* Ettienne Venter

*Picture*:








*Age:* 22

*Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.* Started Cubing around April 2008. My main focus is 3x3, where I average around 20 seconds now, PB being 14.66 (non-lucky). I don't practice as hard as I'd like to though  

*Goals*: Since I'm one of the few people from any African Country that takes cubing seriously, I want to take the African NAR some day 

*Occupation:* Just finishing my studies.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 1, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I thought I posted in this years ago. :?
> *
> -Name*
> A lot of people don't know me as MoldyLunchbox. And, um, so yeah, that's my gaia username, on gaiaonline.
> ...


Which one are you? Or are you 4 people? Hence the name "4chan".


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 1, 2010)

Spoiler









Me so pro, smoking candles


*Name* : Jonathan Tan
*Age* : 18 in November
*Background of cubing* : I solved my first cube in 2004, then lost interest and picked up the Dan Brown method in late 2008. Again lost interest after 2 weeks then discovered Yu Nakajima's 6.57 solve in July 09 and started speedcubing in August 09 
*Averages* : 14-ish on the 3x3, Sub 1:05 on 4x4, 2:15 BLD
*Personal records* : 55-56 average 5 on the 4x4 , sub 9 single on the 3x3, 1:45 BLD, 4x4 BLD! 
*Goals* : Low-14 average in my next competition, sub 1 average on the 4x4
*Occupation* : Kumon 
*Other Cool Information About You* : I'm cool and this is my information


----------



## joelwong (Sep 1, 2010)

Name:Joel Wong
Age: 11 this year
Background of cubing: I first saw my friend solving the cube then I got interested in it, then lost interest, then started speedcubing in June 2009
Averages: 17-18 on the 3x3x3, 1:40 on the 4x4x4, 2:10 BLD, 6-7 on the 2x2x2
Goals: Becoming Singapore's first blindsolver, sub 17 average in my next competition
Occupation: Student
Other cool information about you: I spend most of my time on the computer playing games (this isn't very cool)


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 1, 2010)

*Name:* Andrea Panyavong
*Picture:* Check my facebook, http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001030046061
*Age:* Just turned 18 today!
*Background:* Started cubing 2-3 years ago and I'm still not very good. I just hope to get better at as much puzzles as I can.
*Occupation:* Student, possible Starbuck's barista
*Other Cool Information About You:* Um, I am really short. I'm as tall as Snooki... I'm pretty shy, so it's best for people to come talk to me first.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 1, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I posted in this years ago. :?
> ...


Boxxy.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 1, 2010)

*Name:* Rhys Loudon

*Picture:* 




*Age:* Turned 16 on the 4th August

*Cubing Background:* Started in October last year, my 3x3x3 PB is 32.73 seconds, I know 23/57 OLL algorithms, and 16/21 PLL algorithms an Intuitive F2L (I still have yet to master this... properly). I am aiming to finish learning the Fridrich method by Xmas this year.

*Occupation:* Work at Pizza Hut ^_^ nom nom nom (I recommend the Garlic Prawn Pizza!! Just a 'Hint')

*Other cool information about me:* I play guitar (Electric and acoustic), I am currently in the process of learning 'Im Alright' by Neil Zaza on electric. I am also into computer technology etc, VBS coding, BAT coding (For pranks on mates only hehe) and I want to become either a Forensic Scientist of a Criminologist OR an author when I am older.


----------



## Logan (Sep 1, 2010)

idk if i've done this or not, sooo...

*-Name* Logan Kelly

*-Picture (if you have one)*


Spoiler








(in my sister's room, lol. & sorry for the bad quality.)



*-Age* 15

*-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.* I've been able to solve the cube since Feb. of '06. I started speedcubin (lol) around late 2008. I went to my first comp (Twin Cities Cubing Classic 2009) on Feb 28, 2009. I avged 1:24.95 and got a 1:13.03 single. I kept practicing (not a lot though), and my times gradually started to decrease. My most recent comp was the Iowa Open 2010, on Apr 24, 2010. I avged (best) 29.31 (FINALLY sub-30), and got a 24.88 single. I hope to go to Cubetcha '10, after I get my permit. I want to be sub-27 and get a sub-24 single. 

*-Occupation * 9th grade student

*-Other Cool Information About You*
ummm, I play Baseball, Basketball, and ultimate frisbee. I'm in 4 honors classes (1 double honor), and am taking spanish. I have a 4.0 gpa, and hope to keep it. 

dats it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 1, 2010)

*-Name* Michael Perkins 
*-Picture (if you have one)*


Spoiler










*-Age* 15
-*Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.* I've been cubing for, um..., I think 2 1/2 years now. I'm averaging about 15 seconds. I really practiced 3x3 exclusively until about april, so my other events are pretty bad. I'm practicing BLD, but still constantly DNF'ing with M2 (I can do Old Pochmann edges pretty well, but I wanna be better). I average about 2 minutes with 4x4, about 7 seconds with 2x2, and about 55 seconds OH. Currently my goals are -
Achieving sub 14 averages in 3x3.
Getting a sub 10 3x3 single (currently 10.6)
*-Occupation* I'm a 9th grader.
*-Other Cool Information About You*
I did the Pecos trip, and it sucked.. I still have a "letter to speedsolving.com" I wrote during my 24 hour solo, but I don't know if I'm going to post it. I like soccer, I dislike running, and I'm not particularly good at either. I played competitive chess for a while, did devil sticks for a while, can hula hoop better then any man should be able to, and I am alright at kicking myself in the head, although Joshua is better. Currently, I am in a heated competition with Justin (Ashmanfa), another Texas cuber, and we are surprisingly evenly matched, but we haven't raced in a while, and I bet one on us has pulled ahead of the other (IDK which). Lastly, some of my favorite cubing moments are: 
Meeting Shelley Chang at my house,
Doing team BLD,
Completing BLD solves in competitions,
Head kicking competitions with Joshua and Trevor (or was it Brian),
Going out to a café with a bunch of cubers after my first competition, 
and so many more.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 1, 2010)

*-Name* Max Kline
*-Picture (if you have one)* There on my facebook but i dont want to post it
*-Age* 12
*-Background of cubing* I got a Rubik's Cube in 3rd or 2nd grade when i saw the movie the prisuit of happiness, it was scrambled so i decided to take it apart but i took a corner out instead of an edge (IDK how i did that.) So then a year ago I finally tried putting it back together and i decided I'd learn how to solve it. So I started cubing around October 2009. PB is 21.79 Average is around 28-30 Seconds. I Average around 2:30 Min on 4x4
Goals:
Learning Ortega Method for 2x2
*-Occupation* Soon to be 7th Grader
*-Other Cool Information About You*I made some of my own algorithms for OLL
I own 24 Twisty Puzzles.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 1, 2010)

-*Name* Dillon Chan
-*picture (if you have one)*


Spoiler



http://www.pbase.com/gummiebear/image/127469961


-*age* 13
-*background of cubing* I've been cubing for almost a year now, and pretty much only practice 3x3. I average 19-20 seconds on 3x3, 6-7 seconds on 2x2, 1:30-ish on Sq.1, 1:30-ish for OH, 2:30-ish for 4x4.
-*Occupation* Soon to be 8th grader (September)
-*Other cool information about you* I used to do penspinning, until I realized that I sucked, and couldn't buy any pens like HGG in north america. I love the hardware aspect of cubes, and hope to be recognized like 4chan or Daniel0731ex. I also watch Katekyo Hitman Reborn, and love smartphones. I can't stand phones running such simple OS's like symbian. I also want to work at the cubeworks studio, but I have such a slim chance, lol.
Favourite cubing moments:
First Comp. I met daniel there 
Meeting sarah and eric at cubeworks 
ordering my first DIY (Which turned out to be a crap-ass c4y lol)
Making it to second round of comps. Because I suck. A lot.


----------



## Owen (Sep 1, 2010)

*Name:* Owen Lennon

*Age:* Thirteen 

*Picture:*




(To the right of the picture is Ron getting angry at a cube.)

*Cubing information:* Averaging around 25.

*Cool stuff about me:* Rare breed of corners first solvers, my best event is 2x2 (4.77 AO5), I'm right handed, my favorite color is orange, I love to make youtube videos, and I created Owen's floppy cube simulator.


----------



## nathanajah (Sep 1, 2010)

-Name: Nathan Azaria
-Picture




-Age: 14, soon 15
-Averages: About 12 on 3x3, 3 on 2x2, sub 1 on 4x4, and about 5-6 minutes at BLD :fp
-Occupation: Student
-Other Cool Information About You
I'm good at math. I have gotten 2 silvers and 2 bronzes at the national olympiad.


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Sep 1, 2010)

*Name:* Joe Fisher
*Picture:* Oh there's lots of me floating around on the Internet  Here are a few of me doing some of my numerous other hobbies: beer brewing (and drinking) in my Man Skirt (Utilikilt):





Mountain biking:





Playing pool (that's pro pool player Jen Baretta):





*Age:* 35

*Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.*
I started cubing because I remember my dad doing RKs back in the early 80's. I finally decided to learn to solve one and consulted the Youtubes.

I solved the cube for the first time 8/16/2010 and was hooked.

Personal best: 1:06.07

Personal goals: keep having fun and never enter a cubing competition 

*Occupation:* Computer programmer

*Other Cool Information About You:* I have a ton of different hobbies and am pretty passionate about most of them. My friends either ask where I find all the free time or complain that they hate me for being good at so many things. My reply is usually that I don't sit in front of the TV, and I try everything I can with the mindset that I will be good at it. Power of positive thinking.

So there it is: me in a post.

-Joe


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 1, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


>



DAT HAIR :E


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 1, 2010)

*Name:* Cyrus Colah
*Picture:*


Spoiler










*Age:* 13
*Background:*I've been cubing for about 1 1/2 years now. I just recently broke Sub-20 barrier, slowness due to me switching from Fridrich to Petrus and back a lot. I'm really getting into One-hand and 4x4x4, but that'll probably change in a month.
*Occupation:* Student, paperboy.
*Other Cool Information About You:*I'm pretty musical, playing Piano and Cello, and some singing. I enjoy Tennis, and Ultimate Frisbee.


----------



## CuberN00b (Sep 3, 2010)

nathanajah said:


> -Name: Nathan Azaria
> -Picture
> 
> 
> ...



Mantep banget than.

Name = Rahmat Ramadhan
Pic = not uploaded
Age = Just reached 13
Average = 6-8 minutes BLD, 40s 3x3 sub10 2x2
Other cool information about you :
My longest solve is about 5 years.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 3, 2010)

Name: Katie Hull
Pic: Uhhh.....
Age: Just turned 14
Average: sub 5 2x2, sub 20 3x3, 1:25 4x4
Occupation: 9th Grade Student. (How are 15 year olds in the 9th grade? I started 9th when I was 13!)
Other Info:
Left Handed
Taking French
Play Guitar, piano, and learning bass
I use Skype 
I gotz a blog. (www.dailycubing.tumblr.com)
Uhhhhhhh.... hai!


----------



## Edward (Sep 3, 2010)

*-Name*
Edward Demetrius King IV
*-Picture*




Many will recognise this pic...
*-Age*
14, going on 15
*-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.*

I've been cubing since about mid '09. I would be pretty fast right now, but I suck at sticking to one method, so I'm at 13-17 averages (I'm that inconsistent). Never had a sub 10 single ;-;.
*-Occupation*
Student mayne.
*-Other Cool Information About You*
I beatbox (Ello), I play football (center and d-line), and I enjoy anime (if you didn't already know).


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 3, 2010)

Name:Bernard Cutajar
Age:13
Background of cubing:started cubing in December 2009(Records are 29.07 rubiks cube single and 34ish avg but my usual is 45ish OH is 2:30 avg and single that needs alot of work)
Goals:Havent gotten that far yet
Occupation:Student
Other cool stuff about me:I play Tablke Tennis and Footbal(soccer)


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 3, 2010)

Name: Marion Gerard Bulanhagui
Age: 24 years old
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (Design Engineer)
sub 15 cuber
cubing background: been cubing for 3 years... but stopped for 1 year because of college
Goal: to be the best! 
other cool information:
tkd black belter
one of the only 3 cubers in our province :fp
never joined any speedcubing competition (i think its cool..)


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Sep 3, 2010)

-David Gugl
-http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2289971&id=193110606&l=10adb7f694#!/profile.php?id=1820907316
-17
-I started cubing about 3 years ago and focused on megaminx about 16 months ago. I got down to 1:01.87 average of 12 
-Technical Drawer / Constructor
-I held the Megaminx average World record for 30 seconds


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 3, 2010)

-Name
Justin Katz
-Age
15
-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.
I have been cubing since about July 2008. I average around 15 seconds, blah blah blah.
-Occupation
Student.
-Other Cool Information About You
I am a video game nerd. Thats about it.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 3, 2010)

Just realised I never posted this before.

*-Name* [REDACTED]
*-Picture (if you have one)* - Will upload one later, when I'm awake.
*-Age* 19.
*-Background of cubing, how long you have been cubing, personal records, personal goals, etc.* - I love Megaminx. I don't practise any other puzzles. I didn't ever practise Megaminx seriously until the beginning of August, where in the course of 2-3 weeks I cut 30 seconds off my time. I'd like to get down to a 1:30 average. I started 3x3 around Christmas of 2007. Megaminx in the summer of 2008.
*-Occupation* Student. Studying applied mathematics (major), computer science (minor), philosophy and education (possibly a certificate) at the University of Colorado.
*-Other Cool Information About You* Until my second semester of my senior high school year, I had no idea what I wanted to go to uni for. Political science, philosophy, law, med, psychology, and any engineering discipline were options. I love learning and much of my knowledge is self-taught.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 3, 2010)

*Name:* Cornelius Dieckmann
*Age:* 15 (born on 14th of July 1995)
*Photo:*


Spoiler











*Background of cubing:* I started in January 2009 and joined this forum on the first day I could entirely solve the cube 
I enjoy pretty much all puzzles, but my favourite event is 3x3, I am currently ranked 20th in the world and I hold 3 nationals records  My PBs for 3x3 as of now are 6.64 single, 8.41 avg5 and 9.73 avg12.
*Occupation:* I am currently going to the 10th grade.
*Other cool informations:* I speak German, English, Chinese, a little bit of French and I can translate Latin 
My other hobbies besides cubing are watching soccer, reading, listening to audio books and going to the cinema.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 4, 2010)

ZOMG I JUST GOT OUT OF THE SHOWER


----------



## Logan (Sep 4, 2010)

I love your wall Thom!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 4, 2010)

That is quite possibly the sexiest pic I've ever seen.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 4, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> That is quite possibly the sexiest pic I've ever seen.



DAT CHEST HAIR :E


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 4, 2010)

Thom never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Sep 4, 2010)

Name: Jeremy
Age: 12 years old, 13 in a month
Occupation: 8th Grader
cubing background: Started cubing somewhat seriously about the time I joined. Sub 16 now, and sub 15 if I'm feeling good.
Goal: I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST! THAT NO ONE EVER WAS! TO BE THE FAZTEST IS MY REAL TEST! TO SOLVE THEM IS MY CAUSE!!!!!!!!!!
other cool information: Not cool, but I've never been in a comp. I don't wanna bother my dad about driving 1 1/2 hours or more. =/


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 4, 2010)

I could understand two of the chinese characters on Thom's wall and they were "cute" :3 (the first 2).


----------

